# If you could only have 5 fly patterns.



## Wkmaster14

If you could only have 5 patterns to catch trout in utah what would they be. you could have various sizes in each pattern. So what are your go to Flies. If you want you can do 5 and 5 for streams/rivers and Stillwater.
Here are my 5: Leech, Copper John, Adams, Scud, Griffiths Gnat.


----------



## GaryFish

Pheasant tail
Hare's ear
Elk hair caddis
Parachute adams
Yellow stimulator


----------



## JERRY

Pheasant Tail or Hares Ear

Prince Nymph

San Juan Worm

Streamer/Bunny Leach

Glass Bead Eggs


----------



## martymcfly73

Pheasant tail crack back
Sow bug
San jaun worm
zebra midge
Black beatis


----------



## Pumpgunner

PT nymph, sex dungeon, Griffith's gnat, parachute adams, stimulator. If you could have those in lots of sizes you could cover 90% of what you will need year round.


----------



## Grandpa D

Leach/Bugger
Zebra Midges
Griffith Gnat
Stimulator
Pheasant Tail


----------



## JuddCT

I'm still waiting for a fly that looks like velveeta cheese.

Bugger
Zebra Midge
Elk caddis
Prince Nymph
Hare's Ear


----------



## ping89w

Prince nymph, hares ear , midge, royal
wulff, parachute adam's


----------



## drsx

An olive streamer, black midge, BWO, Adams, elk hair caddis.


----------



## americanforkdude

Bugger/Leech
Sow bug
chamois caddis
brassie
serendipity


----------



## jpolson

Prince Nymph
Wool Head Sculpin
Bunny Leach
White Wulff
Elk Caddis


----------



## campfire

Nymphs
Pheasant tail
Hare's ear
Dry
Royal stimulator
Royal wolf
Streamers
Black leach





Isn't it interesting how frequently some patterns appear on lists?


----------



## woollybugger

1. Hare's ear
2. Adams
3. randy dandy
4. Pheasnt tail
5. Woolly Bugger (of course!)

Runners up: Elk/Deer hair caddis, Biot Midge, PMD, BWO, Stimulator, H & L Variant, Rubber-legged Girdle Bug, glo-bug.

Seriously there are so many good patterns, how can you just limit yourself to just five, especially if you tie flies?!?!


----------



## PBH

Wkmaster14 said:


> If you could only have 5 patterns to catch trout in utah what would they be.


1. Olive wooly bugger
2. Black wooly bugger
3. Brown wooly bugger
4. white wooly bugger
5. orange (rust) wooly bugger


----------



## springerhunter

PBH said:


> Wkmaster14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could only have 5 patterns to catch trout in utah what would they be.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Olive wooly bugger
> 2. Black wooly bugger
> 3. Brown wooly bugger
> 4. white wooly bugger
> 5. orange (rust) wooly bugger
Click to expand...

Very nice!! I don't even want to try and pick just five so I won't.


----------



## smoothie

Simulator
Prince Nymph (bead head)
Zebra Midge (bead head)
black wooly bugger / streamer w/ cone head weight
rainbow sow bug (bead head)


----------



## stevo1

1)Goddard Caddis 2) bead head pheasant tail 3) Hopper 4)Royal trude & 5) Green Drake ( or any of those big mayflies:smile:


----------



## Catherder

1. Olive Pistol Pete Leech. Oh, wait, that isn't a fly, or is it? Sorry, I'll do better.  

Lets try that again. 

1. Olive wooly bugger
2. Mosquito
3. Basic Adams
4. Hares ear nymph
5. San Juan worm


----------



## HighNDry

I only use 5 patterns, no IF about it:

BWO dun
Stonefly adult
PMD dun
Caddis adult
Hopper


----------



## chukarhntr1

Wooly bugger/Leech
bead head pheasant tail
bead head hare's ear
royal wulff
h&l variant

That's about all that's in my box anyway.


----------



## mm73

PT nymph
Hares Ear
Elk Hair or Goddard Caddis
BWO
Woolie Bugger (cant decide on one color)

If I could have 10 the other 5 would be:
Prince nymph
Sowbug
Parachute PMD
Stimulator
Griffiths Gnat


----------

